# HomePod mini pas disponible comme sortie son de mon apple TV 4K



## Sucrier (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer un HomePod mini qui est sur le même réseau que mon apple tv 4K et il ne me le propose pas comme sortie son ? J'ai redémarré la TV et le HomePod et ils sont dans la même pièce une idée du problème ?


----------



## Claudecf (20 Novembre 2020)

Sucrier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'installer un HomePod mini qui est sur le même réseau que mon apple tv 4K et il ne me le propose pas comme sortie son ? J'ai redémarré la TV et le HomePod et ils sont dans la même pièce une idée du problème ?



J’ai eu ce problème et ai eu la réponse en téléphonant au support Apple. 
Sur la télécommande de l’Apple TV il faut appuyer longuement sur la touche qui représente un écran de télé. Ensuite c’est tout simple, il faut sélectionner le HomePod mini.


----------



## Sucrier (20 Novembre 2020)

Merci ça fonctionne


----------

